# Question about Jelly Bean frogs



## Kumo

Alright, so I know jelly bean frogs are dyed african claw frogs. I get that. HOWEVER, nowhere can I seem to find information on the actual PROCESS of how they're dyed. For all I know, it could be like a person getting a tattoo. so many people say "oh, this is horrible!" yet no one seems to be able to say exactly how the frogs skin gets dyed.

Does anyone know the process or have a video of the process somewhere? Please don't turn this into "you shouldn't buy them!" type of thread, I'm just looking for information here :l


----------



## aditya

u can breed it?


----------



## lilnaugrim

They are color injected, which is basically like tattooing. They do the same thing to "GloFish" the danio's and tetra's as well as molly's and Blood Parrots which are human engineered anyway. It doesn't hurt them and it's not toxic but it's still not really right though. As well though, I have not seen any video's or the actual process in which they're dyed. I'll try to look some things up to see if I can dig anything up.


----------



## Laki

If the process takes time, I would argue it is, in fact, inhumane. Aquatic frogs should not be handled due to the delicate nature of their skin, which is very prone to toxins as well.


----------



## thekinetic

After searching many forums, blogs, and other pages too many to list here it seems they are dyed in process similar to tattooing where dye is injected under the skin. While it doesn't seem to be harmful or otherwise dangerous to the frog there seems to be a consensus that it is probably painful and thus inhumane.

Plus aparently the color eventually fades and they revert to their albino state.

It also seems these threads turn into ethics rants after a while, which I personally can't stand and being a hunter have heard and told people off for doing it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah all tattooed and dyed fish/frogs do lose the color after a while, it depends on each fish though when they lose it. One of my friends has the White Skirt GloFish who are roughly two years old and they both only have spots left from when they were dyed. All dyed fish are albino's.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I believe glofish are actually genetically modified rather than dyed. 

Also with fish I think they apply a caustic chemical that strips the slime coat off and then inject the dye. I think this is why so many fishkeepers do not support the practice. 

I doubt it is very safe to have a chemical (and if it's being done in places such as China I can't imagine those chemicals are all non-toxic) injected into the skin of these frogs. I know that lasers can be used to also inject colour, but from what I am reading this doesn't sound like it's really much safer than the injections. 

Also the difference between a tattoo in a human and a tattoo in an animal is that the human can offer their consent. The animal has no choice in the matter and we really have no idea how great their suffering is. However, it seems like there are many fish (and probably frogs) that don't survive the dying process so I guess that says something.


----------



## MattsBettas

What LBF said. 

True glofish are GM, and patented (patenting organisms... Bleh.) as such.


----------

